

3 year old issue on Bitbucket, no response so far - fernandezpablo
https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/5658/allow-custom-pre-receive-hook-that-rejects

======
JaggedJax
A 3 year old ignored bug is one thing, but this is just a feature request. I
don't understand all the outrage just because BitBucket doesn't yet consider
this a worthwhile feature. They're under no obligation to implement this
feature and they would probably get even more flak if they had said "maybe" or
"eventually" once a year.

~~~
mattkrea
In this particular case I don't see the point either although Atlassian does
have a strong history of ignoring customers. The big one I know of off hand
that led me away from them is below:

[https://help.hipchat.com/forums/138883-suggestions-
ideas/sug...](https://help.hipchat.com/forums/138883-suggestions-
ideas/suggestions/6328442-add-support-for-two-factor-authentication)

